# Wanted - Internet coach for charity work in developing country



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Due to my work commitments I have been spending a lot of time in developing countries over the past couple of years and through my passion for cycling have come across some naturally gifted cyclists whom have managed to do rather well in national and continental racing scene even though they lack proper coaching and funding.

I have therefore decided to jump in at the deep end and give them a helping hand by securing some funding in the form of cycling equipment through my business contacts and of course coaching. Being a recent convert to the whole cycling scene means that I have no experience in coaching or racing but am familiar with the modern basics such as fitting, base training, cross training, interval training and power based training and feel comfortable with providing a beginner or to some extent intermediate cyclists with the right insight into modern training programs but of course given my lack of experience I do feel that I am not adequately geared up for the more advanced cyclists eventhough most do not even have a grasp of concepts such as power based training and such. So here I am looking for coaching candidates that are willing to do some charity distance coaching through internet. Apart from the joy of doing some charity work this project should appeal to those wanting to further their careers in professional coaching by working with UCI ranked cyclists as well as some promising future talents in order to build up their CV.

There are also a few women whom are very keen cyclists but given that competitive women cycling is a fairly new addition in this part of the world they are at a lower level of accomplishment than the men so perhaps this position will appeal to an experienced woman cyclist well versed with the latest training techniques who is keen to make the jump to coaching.

Before jumping in at the deep end please do take a moment to understand your input – for most of these guys (and girls) cycling is an escape route out of poverty, it’s a meal ticket. If it goes right you will provide them with a brighter future and if not you could set them back some, so while this project might be a hubby for you and I, for them its much much more. If you are interested in this project please PM me.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

www.cycling-inform.com, or www.cyclo-core.com


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks but emphasis is on "Coach" and "Charity".


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

toonraid said:


> Thanks but emphasis is on "Coach" and "Charity".


Did you contact David at CycIing Inform (online coaching is their mainstay), or Graeme at Cyclo core, or are you making an assumption? Both are plugged into networks of coaches and if they aren't able to help directly they might know someone who is.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

No I didn't contact them - you think they will be interested in charity work?


----------

